# Frage zum ARGB Hub des 500FX



## Xaphyr (2. August 2022)

Hallo liebes be quiet! Team! ^^

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur 20. Wahnsinn, wie die Zeit vergeht...

Ich denke über das Pure Base 500FX nach, meine bessere Hälfte ist total schockverliebt. Jetzt würde ich gerne die Lüfter weiter über den Aquaero steuern, die LEDs aber boardunabhängig über den integrierten Hub. Das sollte kein Thema sein, oder? Ich muß doch im Grunde nur die Lüfter an den Aquaero, die LEDs am Hub anschließen, richtig?

Und kann ich den Deckel vom Pure Base 500 als Ersatzteil erwerben? Wir wollen dann nämlich das offene Meshnetz obendrauf durch den Deckel ersetzen.


Beste Grüße


----------



## be quiet! Support (3. August 2022)

Hi Xaphyr, 
klar der Hub kann auch nur LEDs oder nur Lüfter Steuern. Verbinde die Lüfter dann einfach mit dem Aquaero.

Bezüglich Deckel wenden dich gerne einmal an den After Sales per Kontakt Formular. Das ist kein Problem den nach zu bekommen.

VG

Marco


----------

